# Help me!! This stuff makes me crazy!!



## SexyMiamiChic (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok people, this is my story and I will try to make it quick and to the point. I have never smoked weed before until 6 months ago (I am in my early 30's) and first 2 times I didn't feel anything (I was drunk). Third time was great as I smoked from a mini pipe with water in it ( I suppose thats what it was) and I got really high and happy and I loved it! Then I started dating this guy and we smoked out of a bong and I got totally paranoid and crazy. We tried it on 3 different occasions with the same horrendous results! He even got a new weed and I was still paranoid. It was so bad that it was the cause of our break up. Can someone please suggest on how to start smoking and what type of weed to use that wont cause paranoia? Is it possible to find a weed that wont get you "high" but still have the awesome effects of it? I loved having sex while on weed, I had the best orgasms in history.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 1, 2014)

SexyMiamiChic said:


> Ok people, this is my story and I will try to make it quick and to the point. I have never smoked weed before until 6 months ago (I am in my early 30's) and first 2 times I didn't feel anything (I was drunk). Third time was great as I smoked from a mini pipe with water in it ( I suppose thats what it was) and I got really high and happy and I loved it! Then I started dating this guy and we smoked out of a bong and I got totally paranoid and crazy. We tried it on 3 different occasions with the same horrendous results! He even got a new weed and I was still paranoid. It was so bad that it was the cause of our break up. Can someone please suggest on how to start smoking and what type of weed to use that wont cause paranoia? Is it possible to find a weed that wont get you "high" but still have the awesome effects of it? I loved having sex while on weed, I had the best orgasms in history.


You may just be prone to paranoia. It's all right though, what you need is an INDICA or indi-hybrid to smoke on. Try Paradise Durga Mata II or any other Medical-grade Indica bud. The key here is to make sure your strain is rich in CBD but not so much in THC. This is because THC is responsible for the majority, if not all your paranoia. You will greatly lessen or (dissolve completely) the anxious/paranoid episodes if you follow this recipe.... HIGH CBD... low THC


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 1, 2014)

Something indica dominant. Don't go near a sativa if your paranoid. Maybe something slightly higher in CBD.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 1, 2014)

If you're flipping out, it's probably best if you refrain from doing one too many marijuanas.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 2, 2014)

SexyMiamiChic said:


> Ok people, this is my story and I will try to make it quick and to the point. I have never smoked weed before until 6 months ago (I am in my early 30's) and first 2 times I didn't feel anything (I was drunk). Third time was great as I smoked from a mini pipe with water in it ( I suppose thats what it was) and I got really high and happy and I loved it! Then I started dating this guy and we smoked out of a bong and I got totally paranoid and crazy. We tried it on 3 different occasions with the same horrendous results! He even got a new weed and I was still paranoid. It was so bad that it was the cause of our break up. Can someone please suggest on how to start smoking and what type of weed to use that wont cause paranoia? Is it possible to find a weed that wont get you "high" but still have the awesome effects of it? I loved having sex while on weed, I had the best orgasms in history.


I have something similar happen, but mine is strain related. which is why I grow my own. I tried cannabis in my youth and it made me sick, I figured it just wasn't for me.
but because of medical reasons it was suggested again. I must say I am allergic to several things including Morphine, makes me deathly ill, found that out in the hospital.
So I try a small quantity of a strain and see if I start flipping the fk out, then if I do I give it away, chop the plant, etc.
I've found really racey sativas do me in, I can handle up to say an 80/20 mix. but again it's strain relative.
Blackberry kush, white widow,girl scout cookies,GDP,god's gift. are some of what I have right now, all are OK. Blueberry is another safe one for me. Hope that helps! 
PS: also tried some blue dream and Grape ape not long ago, both were great too. no paranoia.


----------



## SexyMiamiChic (Oct 2, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> I have something similar happen, but mine is strain related. which is why I grow my own. I tried cannabis in my youth and it made me sick, I figured it just wasn't for me.
> but because of medical reasons it was suggested again. I must say I am allergic to several things including Morphine, makes me deathly ill, found that out in the hospital.
> So I try a small quantity of a strain and see if I start flipping the fk out, then if I do I give it away, chop the plant, etc.
> I've found really racey sativas do me in, I can handle up to say an 80/20 mix. but again it's strain relative.
> ...


Thank you!! I will give this a try.


----------



## polo the don (Oct 2, 2014)

I know I'll probably get keyboard slapped for this but grow you an autoflower. Make it an indica dominate auto, something like cream caramel auto from sweet seeds. Autos have a nice amount of CBD and some are usually a lil bit weaker than most photoperiod strains. I grow mostly photos but I do run a few autos at times. I have older folks and lightweight smokers that just love an autoflower high. I tell them to just smoke less of the regular strains but it's what suits them so who am I to judge. 

I hope for your sake you do find a strain to fit you but if you can't maybe weed just ain't for you.


----------



## vro (Oct 2, 2014)

hit the miami pill mills and get oxycodone and then you still stop freaking out


----------



## SexyMiamiChic (Oct 2, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> You may just be prone to paranoia. It's all right though, what you need is an INDICA or indi-hybrid to smoke on. Try Paradise Durga Mata II or any other Medical-grade Indica bud. The key here is to make sure your strain is rich in CBD but not so much in THC. This is because THC is responsible for the majority, if not all your paranoia. You will greatly lessen or (dissolve completely) the anxious/paranoid episodes if you follow this recipe.... HIGH CBD... low THC


THank you!!


vro said:


> hit the miami pill mills and get oxycodone and then you still stop freaking out


Not everyone in Miami is in the "pill mill" scene...you are so ignorant.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 2, 2014)

I think alot of your problem could have been the bong or whatever u used.
Just roll small lil pinner joints and smoke til ur high enough without going over that threshold.
Its alot like drinking. Until u figure out your tolerences . what gets u super high and paranoid probably wouldnt even redden some of the guys on heres eyes.

Go slow young grasshopper and enjoy those weed induced orgasm's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2014)

As mentioned - try and stick with a maturely harvested Indica, that will go a long way in reducing/eliminating the paranoia.
Secondly, avoid hi-energy/stressful situations. Drama always gets me going & I can't stand it.

And welcome to RIU.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can we get a pic, sexy miami chick?


----------



## torontoke (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ i was waiting to see how long it took lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2014)

torontoke said:


> ^^^ i was waiting to see how long it took lol


Can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ never man lol
In fact now i think the whole group is ummm curious.
Hello miami???


----------



## SexyMiamiChic (Oct 2, 2014)

torontoke said:


> ^^^ never man lol
> In fact now i think the whole group is ummm curious.
> Hello miami???


LOL yeah thats not going to happen. You know its not legal in FL and this can have dire consequences. Sorryyyyyyyyyy  But im learning more about this wonderful plant.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^^ exactly what i would have expected u to say.


----------



## SexyMiamiChic (Oct 3, 2014)

torontoke said:


> ^^^^ exactly what i would have expected u to say.


----------



## Big Trees (Oct 3, 2014)

It was prolly the dude and your unconscious anxiety or some shit. You just need to get used to being around people high and smoke hybrids.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 3, 2014)

WTF? Hey baby girl you just need to relax...have a damn wine cooler and get ass up, face down...gnome sayin? And the best cure for paranoia is getting stoned every day.


----------



## betweentheseeds (Oct 3, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> WTF? Hey baby girl you just need to relax...have a damn wine cooler and get ass up, face down...gnome sayin? And the best cure for paranoia is getting stoned every day.


oh yay good job! way to make a new growing female feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Growver (Dec 23, 2014)

*SexyMiamiChic*, first of all I love sexy Miami chicks and I know there are so many out there! It's nice to hear that you're one of them. Secondly, I think you can control the paranoia more easily by smoking less than experienced smokers. You can feel the effects from just one hit of a bong, even just one drag of a nicely rolled joint. Some people need three or four tokes to feel great, others just need one. Experienced smokers have a tolerance level that you don't yet. If you were smoking cannabis as much smoke as your boyfriend each time and he was an experienced smoker, you probably had way too much and it made you get super high and paranoid... a common side-effect.

My first time I got high it was great fun, I laughed my ass off, acted silly, ate incredible food and listened to the most fantastic music in a new and amazing way... the whole experience was incredible and it blew me away how good I felt, even days later and long after it had worn off. The second time I got high was a total disaster, full of paranoia because I got much, much higher and it then became one of the scariest days of my life. It's now many years later and it took me a long time to realize that the THC and CBD in cannabis do have very useful, recreational and medicinal properties for me, and I really enjoy it periodically. I just don't need to get super high to enjoy it. A toke here and there still does the job for me. Take it slow and you'll enjoy it more and have less paranoia.

To everyone else, I just noticed I'm reviving an old thread -- sorry, haven't logged in for a while and wanted to help out.


----------



## carol boyd (Jan 9, 2015)

stay cool and have a deep breath...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2015)

It happens. Usually after a break for smoking. Or if you been smoking regs and then someone slips the fire in. I concur on the pipe issue. Pipes and bongs hit harder. Harder you cough the higher you get. Roll a Pinner take couple hits and see where your at.

Some times though I do like it when you smoke a bowl and sit down and nothing happens. Your like wtf. Go smoke another and shortly ther after.... Uh oh...... Got got ahold of some creep.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2015)

That's edibles for me.
I'm a dumb ass.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea I'm new to edibles and have messed up a few times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea I'm new to edibles and have messed up a few times.


We made green beans with dinner Friday night - used cannabutter.
I was still hammered at noon on Saturday!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We made green beans with dinner Friday night - used cannabutter.
> I was still hammered at noon on Saturday!



That's funny. On my second batch I ate to many and my dad had killed a deer and brought it over for help processing it.

It hit me hard about the time to start. I almost couldn't help him.

My problem is it takes a couple hours for most edibles to hit me and I eat to many.

All I can say is you haven't been high until you eat to much edibles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2015)

First time I made peanut butter cookies I ate 3 right off the bat.
An hour later I'm getting pissed these damn things aren't working so I eat 2 more.
Half hour later I eat a sixth.

Wow ! 

I hope not to make that mistake again. 
I was useless for two days straight.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First time I made peanut butter cookies I ate 3 right off the bat.
> An hour later I'm getting pissed these damn things aren't working so I eat 2 more.
> Half hour later I eat a sixth.
> 
> ...



That's how it was the second batch I made.

Had to tell my self a couple times its OK its just pot.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 12, 2015)

More about the orgasms please.


----------



## illipswitch (Jan 16, 2015)

if you have had a positive result to benzodiazepines cbd medications will give you the same anxiety releaving effects, but in terms of sedation an indica will work best. therefore people that respond well to clonazepam get best results with a 50/50 mix of thc and cbd (cannatonic), those who respond to alprazolam are only recommended 15/75 mix or lower (closest to 0% as possibly, like the cannatonic pheno "ac/dc") and those who needed the sedation of diazepam are recommended 75/25 mix or higher (if no adverse paranoia is evident) with an only indica strain like a pure afghan or most commonly seen in america as "grandaddy purple".
im sure that was said before. those results are from various studies around europe you can use google.


----------

